# Judge ordered protesters at the Ambassador Bridge over the U.S.-Canadian border to leave.



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Ontario Premier Doug Ford declared a state of emergency on Friday and said he'll use all government resources to end a two-week protest by Canadian truckers over Covid-19 rules. And hours later, a judge ordered protesters at the Ambassador Bridge over the U.S.-Canadian border to leave.

Ford said the trucker protest amounts to a "siege" of downtown Ottawa and the Ambassador Bridge, which connects Windsor and Detroit.









Ontario premier declares emergency, tells truckers to go home and end protest


Ontario Premier Doug Ford declared a state of emergency on Friday and said he'll use all government resources to end a two-week protest by Canadian truckers over Covid-19 rules. Ford said the trucker protest amounts to a "siege" of downtown Ottawa and the Ambassador Bridge, which connects...




news.google.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Blood on the streets


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Never mind


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Never mind


Me too!


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Ontario Premier Doug Ford declared a state of emergency on Friday and said he'll use all government resources to end a two-week protest by Canadian truckers over Covid-19 rules. And hours later, a judge ordered protesters at the Ambassador Bridge over the U.S.-Canadian border to leave.
> 
> Ford said the trucker protest amounts to a "siege" of downtown Ottawa and the Ambassador Bridge, which connects Windsor and Detroit.
> 
> ...


Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.

Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make

them pay a storage fee for getting their haulers back. At this time with

shortages on market shelves and people still getting infected with corona

and being hospitalized we don't need a bunch of spoiled babies trying to

look tough.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


Bring it on!!! But you had best bring friends!!! Lots of friends!!!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


They are tough. And you will see the movement grow exponentially and rapidly if violence is used against peaceful protests of non-sensical, tyrannical and arbitrary rules. The globalists have lost.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Hiro said:


> They are tough. And you will see the movement grow exponentially and rapidly if violence is used against peaceful protests of non-sensical, tyrannical and arbitrary rules. The globalists have lost.


You got that right!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


Did you fall and bump your head in the last few days!!! ???


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

TripleD said:


> Did you fall and bump your head in the last few days!!! ???


If not, do it now.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

In my 50 plus years there's three types of people.
1. Clueless
2. Want to be left alone.
3. Need to be left alone!!! Maybe somebody can add one???


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TripleD said:


> In my 50 plus years there's three types of people.
> 1. Clueless
> 2. Want to be left alone.
> 3. Need to be left alone!!! Maybe somebody can add one???


Best to be left alone.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


All I see from you is… never mind


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

As countries drop restrictions nearing the end of this omicron wave, I do think these truckers need to go whine somewhere else. There are people with responsibilities that actually want to go to work. Let them.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

fireweed farm said:


> As countries drop restrictions nearing the end of this omicron wave, I do think these truckers need to go whine somewhere else. There are people with responsibilities that actually want to go to work. Let them.


You are whining. They are putting their liberty and livelihoods and safety at risk to end Castro's son's insanity.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> As countries drop restrictions nearing the end of this omicron wave, I do think these truckers need to go whine somewhere else. There are people with responsibilities that actually want to go to work. Let them.


Exactly what people wanted to do before having vaccine mandates forced down their throats as well as other tyrannical restrictions!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Hiro said:


> You are whining. They are putting their liberty and livelihoods and safety at risk to end Castro's son's insanity.





Kiamichi Kid said:


> Exactly what people wanted to do before having vaccine mandates forced down their throats as well as other tyrannical restrictions!


These protesters are a special interest group. 
And both of you are being incredibly over dramatic and nonsensical. Ask hospital staff how they feel- they are tired, and this is terribly disrespectful to them…. Give them a break.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> These protesters are a special interest group.
> And both of you are being incredibly over dramatic and nonsensical. Ask hospital staff how they feel- they are tired, and this is terribly disrespectful to them…. Give them a break.


No breaks given to anyone until the tyrants fall!
Don’t talk to me about disrespect, the disrespect shown to these peaceful protesters has been immeasurable,calling them Nazis, White Supremacist , Insurrectionists and all manner of other garbage!


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...





fireweed farm said:


> As countries drop restrictions nearing the end of this omicron wave, I do think these truckers need to go whine somewhere else. There are people with responsibilities that actually want to go to work. Let them.


Pardon me if I am mistaken, but I don't recall either of you saying that about those 'peaceful protesters' in this country who burnt businesses and looted businesses in this country. Weren't you worried about the folks who lost jobs in those businesses?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

fireweed farm said:


> There are people with responsibilities that actually want to go to work. Let them.


That is what we have been saying for over two years and Prime Minister Brown face, and similar wanna be Eichmann's down here have done everything in their, usually stolen, power to stop them.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


That’s a post full of nonsense. Impressive.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fireweed farm said:


> As countries drop restrictions nearing the end of this omicron wave, I do think these truckers need to go whine somewhere else. There are people with responsibilities that actually want to go to work. Let them.


And many of them do not appreciate having to chose work or vaccine.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fireweed farm said:


> These protesters are a special interest group.
> And both of you are being incredibly over dramatic and nonsensical. Ask hospital staff how they feel- they are tired, and this is terribly disrespectful to them…. Give them a break.


Why ?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Truckers are going about this the wrong way. They must comply. They need park the trucks at the trucking companies and then go home or just take the trucks home if they own the them. 

Liberals are concentrated in the bigger cities. The tyrants can't force the truckers to work. Maybe the liberals will vote the tyrants out if they start starving.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> No breaks given to anyone until the tyrants fall!
> Don’t talk to me about disrespect, the disrespect shown to these peaceful protesters has been immeasurable,calling them Nazis, White Supremacist , Insurrectionists and all manner of other garbage!


Uh, you should follow some of these clowns, everything above but Nazi has been clearly articulated on their own selfy clips. There was a swastika but only on day 1. 
This is less about vaccines and more about the right wing punching right. The Conservative party just canned their leader because he wasn’t far enough right. Last week.



Farmerga said:


> That is what we have been saying for over two years and Prime Minister Brown face, and similar wanna be Eichmann's down here have done everything in their, usually stolen, power to stop them.


Do you have anything fresh? Brown faced….. come on let’s inject a little intelligence to this conversation. It can’t possibly be above you to think critically right?



Redlands Okie said:


> And many of them do not appreciate having to chose work or vaccine.


Yeah 10%. 90% want to work, and the 10% are holding them up. I figure they need to move over and let the 90% make some money and keep the economy rolling. Like I said, special interest group.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

TPTB control their opposition. It's much easier. Once you see that this is a punch and judy show you won't get all caught up. People have real grievances obviously. That's why this is working so well. The answer is to be an individual and say no in your own life and circle. I guarantee the controlled opposition, global freedom trucker convoy psyop is not going to end well for normal people. It's easier to join a group than to put your foot down where it's at. TPTB count on human (and animal) nature which takes shortcuts wherever possible. Shutting down our supply chains and cheering it on might work well for preppers but it's gonna suck the big one for middle America.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

"Fireweed Farm" are you somehow one of the 500,000 people on earth that will be allowed to survive as a slave to the Elites as per their "Agenda 30". Documents prove this and confirm it on the "Georgia Guidestones" or are you one of the 90% they plan on murdering off in the next decade. Think about the future of your children. If not you best do a deep dive into what's really going on in the world as we speak.

Every step of Freedom/control they can take gets them a step closer to their goals.

How come "People losing their jobs" suddenly becomes important when it affects "Auto workers and professionals and such" Nobody gave a damn when all the "Unvaxxed and Small Businesses" lost their jobs 2 years ago.

Stand UP: Support the TRUCKERS and the MOVEMENT by any means possible. This will raise the energies of 'Light " over "Darkness"


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

fireweed farm said:


> These protesters are a special interest group.
> And both of you are being incredibly over dramatic and nonsensical. Ask hospital staff how they feel- they are tired, and this is terribly disrespectful to them…. Give them a break.


Wasn't the mob that tossed those crates of tea into the Harbor at Griffin's Wharf 250 years ago also a special interest group?
How many Bostonians stayed at home, comfortable and safe whilel also labeling them fringe extremists?
I'm also curious if you happen to know the percentage of colonials that supported the British government, the percentage that didn't care and then the percentage who rebelled against what they believed was tyranny?

By the way, many hospital staff were given a break. I know some that worked thru the pandemic as "essentials" with little to no protection. Now, their break is the option to take a shot or take a hike.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fireweed farm said:


> Uh, you should follow some of these clowns, everything above but Nazi has been clearly articulated on their own selfy clips. There was a swastika but only on day 1.
> This is less about vaccines and more about the right wing punching right. The Conservative party just canned their leader because he wasn’t far enough right. Last week.
> 
> 
> ...


They all were willing and are willing to work, thats why they have jobs. The problem is having to get a covid shot to keep a job. The only benefits of the shots is to reduce a person chance of ending up in a hospital. The pros and cons of the issue just does not work logically for many people. Fraction of a percent of a chance of ending up in the hospital for the average person. But for some reason you HAVE to take the shot. Ridiculous.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

fireweed farm said:


> Do you have anything fresh? Brown faced….. come on let’s inject a little intelligence to this conversation. It can’t possibly be above you to think critically right?


That is what how your leader is thought of down here, a racist hypocrite with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


No, you've got it all wrong. What we need to do is take the people pushing mandates on rides in helicopters, and throw them onto sharp pointy rocks from a very great height. That is the best way to deal with tyrants, and the idiots that support them. Pinochet used such strategies with great success. If we did it long enough, we could end up with the ability to buy crackers at the store, just like in countries that haven't been ruined by communists.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

A whole lot of loonie toons here in this thread.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Robotron said:


> A whole lot of loonie toons here in this thread.


Offer us your clear eyed insight.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

fireweed farm said:


> These protesters are a special interest group.
> And both of you are being incredibly over dramatic and nonsensical. Ask hospital staff how they feel- they are tired, and this is terribly disrespectful to them…. Give them a break.


Government has become a special interest group. 

And guess what? They are not interested in you.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

fireweed farm said:


> Uh, you should follow some of these clowns, everything above but Nazi has been clearly articulated on their own selfy clips. There was a swastika but only on day 1.
> This is less about vaccines and more about the right wing punching right. The Conservative party just canned their leader because he wasn’t far enough right. Last week.
> 
> 
> ...


When the pandemic first hit they allowed only essential workers to go to work. Remember that? I knew then it was political when they made the car, boat, RV and ATV dealers stay open. 

Nothing says I am safe from COVID like a new 4 wheeler. 

Then to keep you blind they posted on the media about the heroes at the hospital and grocery store. They never once mentioned the heroes selling the 4 wheelers. 

Let's get real here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Trudeau could end the stand-off with a swipe of his pen.

What real reason is there for truckers to be vaccinated?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


"Papers? Vere are you PAPERS!"


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Trudeau could end the stand-off with a swipe of his pen.
> 
> What real reason is there for truckers to be vaccinated?


At this point, there isn't.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> Truckers are going about this the wrong way. They must comply. They need park the trucks at the trucking companies and then go home or just take the trucks home if they own the them.
> 
> Liberals are concentrated in the bigger cities. The tyrants can't force the truckers to work. Maybe the liberals will vote the tyrants out if they start starving.


It will be the truckers fault, according to the MSM. Remember, they are liberals in big cities, too.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Blockades on Canada-US border continue as protests swell


WINDSOR, Ontario (AP) — Protesters opposed to COVID-19 vaccine mandates and other restrictions withdrew their vehicles from a key U.S.-Canadian border bridge Saturday though access remained blocked while other demonstrations ramped up in cities across Canada, including the capital, where police...




apnews.com





Looks like most of the protesters at the bridge left. 20 or so protesters and 3 big rigs stayed.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

From Larry Correia at Monster Hunter Nation

Monster Hunter Nation dated Feb 11 entitled "It Came From Facebook"

(an excerpt, as there is some 'salty' language in this article)

"
Most importantly to us Americans note the timing of this Canadian convoy protest, and a bunch of blue states and suddenly “pivoting” on Covid restrictions. (It’s fascinating how THE SCIENCE changes along with poll numbers). You can watch the narrative evolving in real time, as leftists forget everything they’ve screamed at us for the last year and NOW the science says to change direction. (and in a month they’ll pretend this was what they were in favor of all along and it was those nasty republicans who made your kids wear masks in school all day)

And it is all because they are terrified of Americans doing the same thing. Even one or two percent of America’s truckers doing this could shut down whatever city they wanted. Except our totalitarian wannabes aren’t as squishy as Justin Trudeau so it would probably turn into a massacre. The democrat run police departments which weren’t allowed to stop BLM or Antifa riots would certainly be allowed to shoot honking truckers. When they stop traffic that’s free speech, but if the deplorables do it, it’ll be insurrection."


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

The truest line in the above quote

*(It’s fascinating how THE SCIENCE changes along with poll numbers). *


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Blockades on Canada-US border continue as protests swell
> 
> 
> WINDSOR, Ontario (AP) — Protesters opposed to COVID-19 vaccine mandates and other restrictions withdrew their vehicles from a key U.S.-Canadian border bridge Saturday though access remained blocked while other demonstrations ramped up in cities across Canada, including the capital, where police...
> ...


One of the best remembered cases of standing up to tyranny was one man standing in front of a tank.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> Uh, you should follow some of these clowns, everything above but Nazi has been clearly articulated on their own selfy clips. There was a swastika but only on day 1.
> This is less about vaccines and more about the right wing punching right. The Conservative party just canned their leader because he wasn’t far enough right. Last week.
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not a follower.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> One of the best remembered cases of standing up to tyranny was one man standing in front of a tank.


They took down their tents and swept the street where they were. This is in Canada. Different mindset.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

IMO the truckers have made their point and the Canadian government has helped them by exposing the problems within the leaders of the country. Don't see it as a positive result for Trudeau or his cohorts.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> They took down their tents and swept the street where they were. This is in Canada. Different mindset.


Seems to be a conservative mindset. Usually Conservatives, when they do protest, leave the area better than they found it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Seems to be a conservative mindset. Usually Conservatives, when they do protest, leave the area better than they found it.


You might want to believe that but the Truckers were both liberal and conservative. This was pure Canadian.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

How handy. We already have courts prosecuting other extremists.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> You might want to believe that but the Truckers were both liberal and conservative. This was pure Canadian.


It doesn't matter. I am basing it on observations of the US where Conservative protests result in little to no damage, or, the area even being left better than found, and Leftist protests where large portions of cities are left in ruin.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

KC Rock said:


> How handy. We already have courts prosecuting other extremists.


Just a guess, but, you cheered for the Empire in Star Wars didn't you?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> It doesn't matter. I am basing it on observations of the US where Conservative protests result in little to no damage, or, the area even being left better than found, and Leftist protests where large portions of cities are left in ruin.


Well I can post pictures of Charlotte and Jan 6 and Portland hat prove that premise wrong.  Canada is not the US no matter how hard some Americans seem to want it to be.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Blockades on Canada-US border continue as protests swell
> 
> 
> WINDSOR, Ontario (AP) — Protesters opposed to COVID-19 vaccine mandates and other restrictions withdrew their vehicles from a key U.S.-Canadian border bridge Saturday though access remained blocked while other demonstrations ramped up in cities across Canada, including the capital, where police...
> ...


It’s good they are keeping it peaceful.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

fireweed farm said:


> These protesters are a special interest group.
> And both of you are being incredibly over dramatic and nonsensical. Ask hospital staff how they feel- they are tired, and this is terribly disrespectful to them…. Give them a break.


I don't remember hospital staff losing their jobs. In fact didn't they receive bonus pay?

Many of these truckers have lost their jobs because of government policy.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Government has become a special interest group.
> 
> And guess what? They are not interested in you.


yes, they have and like it or not, they have lost touch with the working class and it’s neither a conservative or liberal issue.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> It’s good they are keeping it peaceful.


It is. I expect that to continue. It is nice difference than the way most peaceful protests have gone in the last few years.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> I don't remember hospital staff losing their jobs. In fact didn't they receive bonus pay?
> 
> Many of these truckers have lost their jobs because of government policy.


My province put quite a few healthcare workers on unpaid leave.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2022/02/12/15/54104033-10505421-image-a-215_1644679329601.jpg


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like Trudeau's rhetoric was overblown.









Trudeau reappears to denounce ‘Freedom Convoy’ truckers


Canadian PM Justin Trudeau denounces Freedom Convoy truckers as racists, rejects their demands over Covid-19 mandate




www.rt.com





He then held a virtual press conference to denounce the protest.

_“Canadians were shocked, and frankly disgusted by the behavior of some people protesting in our nation’s capital,” _he said._ “We are not intimidated by those who hurl insults and abuse at small business workers and steal food from the homeless.”_

He also referenced reports in the Canadian media that at least three protesters climbed onto the National War Memorial and danced on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, and that a Nazi flag and a Confederate flag were spotted at the protest.

_“Nazi symbolism, racist imagery and desecration of war memorials”_ are not acceptable free speech but _“an insult to memory and truth,”_ Trudeau said. _“We won’t give in to those who fly racist flags, we won’t cave to those who engage in vandalism or dishonor the memory of our veterans.”_


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Well I can post pictures of Charlotte and Jan 6 and Portland hat prove that premise wrong.  Canada is not the US no matter how hard some Americans seem to want it to be.


Most Americans ,especially young ones, can't find Canada on a map. Until the mass media covered the truckers protest they couldn't cars less what went on north of the border. Many Canadians are paranoid about US culture overwhelming Canada. You needn't worry.






If it were my goal to make Canada and the US socialist countries I would do my best to make the opposition look like fringe loonies (not Canadian money) and bigots, Nazies, and white supremacists. This is easy to do, especially with the complicity of the mass media. You just infiltrate conservative demonstrations with a few paid demonstrators waving Nazi flags or holding racist signs and let the talking heads have an orgasm screaming about it. It would only take a few yelling "let's invade the capitol building" to get that ball rolling.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

no really said:


> Looks like Trudeau's rhetoric was overblown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funniest part of the narrative is the Canadian trucking industry is extremely culturally diverse.

The racists organizers are Jewish and Métis with the protests attended by Natives, Sikhs, Muslims, Asians and any other ethnicity you can think of as well a a significant amount of women driving.

A reporter with theNational Post has written numerous articles disproving that narrative.

She’s a very well educated woman from India and has indicated that that the ruling class has totally underestimated the drivers and the divisive statements have harmed relations with the ethnic communities, most of whom were expected to work through the pandemic and some of the most affected.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

Robotron said:


> A whole lot of loonie toons here in this thread.





painterswife said:


> Blockades on Canada-US border continue as protests swell
> 
> 
> WINDSOR, Ontario (AP) — Protesters opposed to COVID-19 vaccine mandates and other restrictions withdrew their vehicles from a key U.S.-Canadian border bridge Saturday though access remained blocked while other demonstrations ramped up in cities across Canada, including the capital, where police...
> ...


Robotron: Ahh but one of the best tools of indoctrination throughout history. Lemmings.

Painterwife: Ahh but the bridge remains closed hours later.

Heads Up: Spiritual leaders and future interpreters ALL say the Truckers will win and how Government in Canada is run will completely change because of this in the very near future.

HOLD THE LINE TRUCKERS: GODSPEED


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> I don't remember hospital staff losing their jobs. In fact didn't they receive bonus pay?


I have a Nephew who is a Registered Nurse. He quit the hospital that was paying him thirty dollars per hour, and went to work for a traveling nurse company. They are paying him one hundred dollars per hour, and paying for his housing. I told him to go for it, and make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

fireweed farm said:


> These protesters are a special interest group.
> And both of you are being incredibly over dramatic and nonsensical. Ask hospital staff how they feel- they are tired, and this is terribly disrespectful to them…. Give them a break.


Whining and complaining from healthcare workers who in many cases had their wages doubled or more is irrelevant.
Meanwhile they fired all the unvaxxed healthcare workers who now receive 0% of their wages months ago. Many people in nursing homes etc. died because of staff shortages. There is not enough rope in this country to repair that decision by the government. Nuremberg 2.0 will bring justice.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Northof49 said:


> Whining and complaining from healthcare workers who in many cases had their wages doubled or more is irrelevant.
> Meanwhile they fired all the unvaxxed healthcare workers who now receive 0% of their wages months ago. Many people in nursing homes etc. died because of staff shortages. There is not enough rope in this country to repair that decision by the government. Nuremberg 2.0 will bring justice.


I have family members in healthcare and they suggest that beyond laying off health workers, they feel the problem is much greater. After 2 years of cancelling elective and non essential surgeries, postponing any surgery that required ICU time, MRI's and CT Scans, we've hit the tipping point and hospitals are filling up with people previously denied medical treatment before their conditions became more critical.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Northof49 said:


> Whining and complaining from healthcare workers who in many cases had their wages doubled or more is irrelevant.
> Meanwhile they fired all the unvaxxed healthcare workers who now receive 0% of their wages months ago. Many people in nursing homes etc. died because of staff shortages. There is not enough rope in this country to repair that decision by the government. Nuremberg 2.0 will bring justice.


Conspiracy much?
Learn the facts, just not from podcasts. Nuremberg lol. Seriously? You sound like some of my friends. You’ve been led…


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

fireweed farm said:


> Conspiracy much?
> Learn the facts, just not from podcasts. Nuremberg lol. Seriously? You sound like some of my friends. You’ve been led…


If you actually did a little truth search the trials began this week. Listen to your friends instead of hiding in the cabbage patch. Take off your blinders. You have already lost.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Northof49 said:


> If you actually did a little truth search the trials began this week. Listen to your friends instead of hiding in the cabbage patch. Take off your blinders. You have already lost.


For a second I thought you were someone I knew…. NS nope. 
When will the “truth” come out from these trials? Weeks, months, years?

I‘m looking forward to the conspiracy explaining why nothing comes of it. I’m sure Gates and Trudeau will end up in jail, as some of the trucker convoy suggests. 😂


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> For a second I thought you were someone I knew…. NS nope.
> When will the “truth” come out from these trials? Weeks, months, years?
> 
> I‘m looking forward to the conspiracy explaining why nothing comes of it. I’m sure Gates and Trudeau will end up in jail, as some of the trucker convoy suggests. 😂


I am looking forward to the explaining as well.

No on except maybe military is forced to take the vaccine. They do have a choice. I don't understand how Nuremberg factors in.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> I am looking forward to the explaining as well.
> 
> No on except maybe military is forced to take the vaccine. They do have a choice. I don't understand how Nuremberg factors in.


Possibly by administering an experimental vaccine without providing a thorough and updated vaccine information statement. There is also a possible violation for preventing the use of off-label drugs without cause.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Well I can post pictures of Charlotte and Jan 6 and Portland hat prove that premise wrong.  Canada is not the US no matter how hard some Americans seem to want it to be.


Whatever happened in Charlotte?, it looks more and more like Jan 6th could have had a government psy-ops aspect to it, and Portland was a months long violent LEFTIST protest, where the protesters attacked Conservative counter protesters.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I am looking forward to the explaining as well.
> 
> No on except maybe military is forced to take the vaccine. They do have a choice. I don't understand how Nuremberg factors in.


If you take away somebody's ability to feed their family, I would suggest you take away their choice but some may view it different. The federal mandate doesn't just cover truckers that cross the border so it's not like a driver can just get a different job with a more local company. 

Even those who don't cross the border are being let go because companies are subject to huge fines as well as the promise of the federal government revoking their operating status and safety fitness.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> I have family members in healthcare and they suggest that beyond laying off health workers, they feel the problem is much greater. After 2 years of cancelling elective and non essential surgeries, postponing any surgery that required ICU time, MRI's and CT Scans, we've hit the tipping point and hospitals are filling up with people previously denied medical treatment before their conditions became more critical.


This is truth. I know for a fact.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wr said:


> If you take away somebody's ability to feed their family, I would suggest you take away their choice but some may view it different.


I agree 100%. Take away a person's ability to provide for their family and you take away their choice.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

painterswife said:


> I am looking forward to the explaining as well.
> 
> No on except maybe military is forced to take the vaccine. They do have a choice. I don't understand how Nuremberg factors in.


You can bet there will be plenty of moving goal posts. Like Bush’s WMD. That’s my guess.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have a Nephew who is a Registered Nurse. He quit the hospital that was paying him thirty dollars per hour, and went to work for a traveling nurse company. They are paying him one hundred dollars per hour, and paying for his housing. I told him to go for it, and make hay while the sun shines.


Hopefully he will bank that extra $70 minus taxes for later in life. One thing about being a sub contractor is usually no benefits such as retirment and insurance


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fireweed farm said:


> Conspiracy much?
> Learn the facts, just not from podcasts. Nuremberg lol. Seriously? You sound like some of my friends. You’ve been led…


Sounds like you have some smart ish friends at least


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> I am looking forward to the explaining as well.
> 
> No on except maybe military is forced to take the vaccine. They do have a choice. I don't understand how Nuremberg factors in.


Hmm. Loose years of working toward a Retirment package. It’s a choice. Very tough one and the political folks know it.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

wr said:


> If you take away somebody's ability to feed their family, I would suggest you take away their choice but some may view it different. The federal mandate doesn't just cover truckers that cross the border so it's not like a driver can just get a different job with a more local company.
> 
> Even those who don't cross the border are being let go because companies are subject to huge fines as well as the promise of the federal government revoking their operating status and safety fitness.


Can you point to me where Canadian truckers that don’t cross the border are being let go if not vaxxed? I’m not saying this is untrue but I also haven’t come across this. Truckers are in high demand so seems odd they would be let go preemptively. Even union truckers are given the choice of whether to get the shot or not. I’m all ears.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

fireweed farm said:


> Can you point to me where Canadian truckers that don’t cross the border are being let go if not vaxxed? I’m not saying this is untrue but I also haven’t come across this. Truckers are in high demand so seems odd they would be let go preemptively. Even union truckers are given the choice of whether to get the shot or not. I’m all ears.


Have you actually taken the time to read the mandates? Every company that is required by law to use logbooks falls under federal mandates. 

Nurses are also in high demand but they have no exemption and neither do drivers.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

wr said:


> Have you actually taken the time to read the mandates? Every company that is required by law to use logbooks falls under federal mandates.
> 
> Nurses are also in high demand but they have no exemption and neither do drivers.


I have a commercial truck log book and not required to get a shot. Lmk where you see that all truckers even within Canada need a shot to work. Maybe they do? Haven't heard of this until you posted it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> I have a commercial truck log book and not required to get a shot. Lmk where you see that all truckers even within Canada need a shot to work. Maybe they do? Haven't heard of this until you posted it.


I too would like that info. I have asked my friend who also drive long haul in Canada and he is unaware of this rule.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

fireweed farm said:


> I have a commercial truck log book and not required to get a shot. Lmk where you see that all truckers even within Canada need a shot to work. Maybe they do? Haven't heard of this until you posted it.


Just because you have a logbook doesn’t make you a trucking company. 

It’s my job to ensure our company is compliant and I can assure you that it’s fact. I spent a lot of hours on the phone with the government over this one because we stood to lose a good driver. The reason trucking companies fall under federal regulations is because of public safety. Logbooks are intended to protect drivers from fatigue, safety fitness tracks company safety and compliance, including annual mechanical inspections. 

If things start looking shifty, the company is subject to an audit that makes CRA look like child’s play.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

wr said:


> Just because you have a logbook doesn’t make you a trucking company.
> 
> It’s my job to ensure our company is compliant and I can assure you that it’s fact. I spent a lot of hours on the phone with the government over this one because we stood to lose a good driver. The reason trucking companies fall under federal regulations is because of public safety. Logbooks are intended to protect drivers from fatigue, safety fitness tracks company safety and compliance, including annual mechanical inspections.
> 
> If things start looking shifty, the company is subject to an audit that makes CRA look like child’s play.


I can only find that the covid vaccine is required for “cross border truckers”


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> I can only find that the covid vaccine is required for “cross border truckers”


My friend is researching for me but he can find no federal law that requires in country truckers to be vaccinated. He says certain companies require it and federal employees.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

painterswife said:


> My friend is researching for me but he can find no federal law that requires in country truckers to be vaccinated. He says certain companies require it and federal employees.


So much misinformation it’s no surprise people are confused. 
Related, a complete antivaxxer “friend” dropped by yesterday (to apparently argue about how gullible he is) and claimed his elementary school teacher friend at our local school was just fired for not getting a shot… teachers don’t need to be vaccinated here. I’m curious why this guy was actually fired. Yikes.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> My friend is researching for me but he can find no federal law that requires in country truckers to be vaccinated. He says certain companies require it and federal employees.


None of you are looking overly hard and I’m not nearly as ill informed as you might believe.

You can start here






Government of Canada will require employees in all federally regulated workplaces to be vaccinated against COVID-19 - Canada.ca


Vaccination is the best line of defense against COVID-19. It not only protects those who are vaccinated, but it protects vulnerable populations like young children who aren’t yet able to get vaccinated. To finish the fight against COVID-19, protect workers and their families, and ensure...




www.canada.ca





Then you can follow up with all provincial governments enforcing provincial mandates for the companies that don’t fall under federal justification. Jason Kenny clearly stated that while he was lifting restrictions, mandates for commercial drivers remained in place, which is why you’re seeing such strong support from the agricultural sector 

Maintaining compliance is what I do for a living and it took me roughly a dozen phone calls to get one driver with a medical exemption sorted out and maintain sufficient records in the event of an audit.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The finer details, including fines and penalties for non compliance come through department of transportation snail mail, backed up by email and again through DOT online login that google is unlikely to provide.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

fireweed farm said:


> Can you point to me where Canadian truckers that don’t cross the border are being let go if not vaxxed? I’m not saying this is untrue but I also haven’t come across this. Truckers are in high demand so seems odd they would be let go preemptively. Even union truckers are given the choice of whether to get the shot or not. I’m all ears.


If you change the word TRUCKERS to WORKERS then there are millions affected within Canada.

Fireweed, how on God's green earth can you accept ANY POLICY that would prevent that many from making an honest living. Bills are piling up, children are suffering. This has gone on far too long.

Explain to me how lifting all the mandates and tracking and ending all "STATE OF EMERGENCY DECLARATION" harms or causes suffering, inconvenience harm in any manner to you and your family. No one is asking them to ban the use of masks and vaccines. You will still freely be able to walk around with 3 masks, never hugging anyone while on your way to get the 11th booster shot which Justin Trudeau has already ordered.

Again I ask how does removing the mandates harm you in anyway. ( and don't say spreading the virus as the vaxxed spread it more than the unvaxxed)


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

It would be funny if they had all driven just across the US_Canada border line where the judge has no authority.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Northof49 said:


> If you change the word TRUCKERS to WORKERS then there are millions affected within Canada.
> 
> Fireweed, how on God's green earth can you accept ANY POLICY that would prevent that many from making an honest living. Bills are piling up, children are suffering. This has gone on far too long.
> 
> ...


I’m asking about truckers. That is one of the many mandates.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

truckers cannot enter Canada without being vaccinated. 95% of Canadians, over 30 years old are already vaccinated. It isn't about Covid anymore. It is about government control.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

fireweed farm said:


> I’m asking about truckers. That is one of the many mandates.


So, truckers are NOT a special interest group. They are just a subset of workers.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fireweed farm said:


> I’m asking about truckers. That is one of the many mandates.


You seem to be supporting your leader rather than seeking answers. Wr provided you information and is more informed than most of us on this matter.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

haypoint said:


> truckers cannot enter Canada without being vaccinated. 95% of Canadians, over 30 years old are already vaccinated.


 Exactly. There is no proof vaccines protect anyone from this new variant and many countries have learned that and stopped mandates completely. It is only those countries that keep pushing this garbage who are ruled by authoritarian types. They see their control slipping away when people don't obey them or protest and their minds will not let them accept losing their power in the least. They have no mental choice but to crack on the peasants who challenge them. No different than Venezuela.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

fireweed farm said:


> I’m asking about truckers. That is one of the many mandates.


Once again you have failed to make a valid point as to how lifting all mandates affects or harms you in any way. Keeping them on does harm to so many that had no one and nowhere to turn until the truckers accepted the challenge to help all their brothers and sisters while helping themselves.
If you have nothing than it's time to hang up your sword my brother and join our stance on liberation for all, even you.

Mandated no more.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

fireweed farm said:


> I’m asking about truckers. That is one of the many mandates.


I though I answered your questions about truckers, except for providing copies of company correspondence.

If 90% of the Canadian population is vaccinated, what number do you feel is an appropriate target to have the mandates lifted.

I can’t find any science indicating that commercial drivers have caused any increase in covid infections.

I do know that our one driver with a medical exemption requires a lot of extra planning so I can see why some companies let them go. His truck is equipped with a coffin which means he needs access to hot meals. No QR code = no food.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

For anyone interested, this is the general list of industries that fall under federal mandates taken right from the federal government website. I can't see how someone can be confused when the information is clearly covered laid out and there was a hyperlink to those industries in the article I first posted. 

Construction workers (who are our main source of business indicate that they they are being strongarmed under the category of any business that is vital, essential or integral to the operation of above activities.


Federally regulated private sectors *(parts I, II, III and IV of the Code):*
air transportation, including airlines, airports, aerodromes and aircraft operations
banks, including authorized foreign banks
grain elevators, feed and seed mills, feed warehouses and grain-seed cleaning plants
First Nations band councils and Indigenous self-governments (certain activities)
most federal Crown corporations, for example, Canada Post Corporation
port services, marine shipping, ferries, tunnels, canals, bridges and pipelines (oil and gas) that cross international or provincial borders
postal and courier services
radio and television broadcasting
railways that cross provincial or international borders and some short-line railways
road transportation services, including trucks and buses, that cross provincial or international borders
telecommunications, such as, telephone, Internet, telegraph and cable systems
uranium mining and processing and atomic energy
any business that is vital, essential or integral to the operation of one of the above activities

Federally regulated public sector *(parts II and IV of the Code only):*
the federal public service
Parliament (such as, the Senate, the House of Commons and the Library of Parliament)

Private-sector firms and municipalities in Yukon, the Northwest Territories and Nunavut *(part I of the Code only)*


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Worked with many a trucker at the salina skelly truck stop. Back in the 60s and 70s. Fueling and fixing tires.

Very glad the blocking seems to be dissolving..peacefully,


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

NRA_guy said:


> It would be funny if they had all driven just across the US_Canada border line where the judge has no authority.


I don't know about how funny it would have been, but they wouldn't have been able to all just drive across the border anyway. USA has the same vaccine mandate in force at the border to get into USA. That USA mandate has been in effect since January 22nd.

.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Paumon said:


> I don't know about how funny it would have been, but they wouldn't have been able to all just drive across the border anyway. USA has the same vaccine mandate in force at the border to get into USA. That USA mandate has been in effect since January 22nd.
> 
> .


Most of the drivers are vaccinated and can cross the border but they have no interest in upsetting the neighbours. It's my understanding that American drivers wee blocking the other side, while police were clearing the Canadian side.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

wr said:


> Most of the drivers are vaccinated and can cross the border but they have no interest in upsetting the neighbours. It's my understanding that American drivers were blocking the other side, while police were clearing the Canadian side.


I agree. I heard the same thing. I know most of the truck drivers are vaccinated but what reason would they state for crossing the border when they're not transporting loads? I'm thinking it would be too much of a hassle for them (and any protest supporters with cars) to go across the border and then come back again.

In any event I confess I haven't been paying a lot of attention to the protest lately and the last news I heard a couple of hours ago is that all the Canadian trucks were gone from the Ambassador bridge and only a few (25 or so) protesters on foot remained there. Don't quote me on that though because it could be just more misinformation like all the other misinformation.

.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Paumon said:


> I agree. I heard the same thing. I know most of the truck drivers are vaccinated but what reason would they state for crossing the border when they're not transporting loads? I'm thinking it would be too much of a hassle for them (and any protest supporters with cars) to go across the border and then come back again.
> 
> In any event I confess I haven't been paying a lot of attention to the protest lately and the last news I heard a couple of hours ago is that all the Canadian trucks were gone from the Ambassador bridge and only a few (25 or so) protesters on foot remained there. Don't quote me on that though because it could be just more misinformation like all the other misinformation.
> 
> .


There is no reason, I was just clarifying the perpetuated myth that most drivers are unvaccinated. 

The Canadian side is primarily cleared but the last I heard, the police barricades are still up.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> Conspiracy much?
> Learn the facts, just not from podcasts. Nuremberg lol. Seriously? You sound like some of my friends. You’ve been led…


You’re not supposed to smoke the Fireweed eh? 😂😂😂


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> You’re not supposed to smoke the Fireweed eh? 😂😂😂


Huh? You “believe” in Nuremberg 2.0 as well I’m guessing. 
And fyi I don’t do drugs.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paumon said:


> I don't know about how funny it would have been, but they wouldn't have been able to all just drive across the border anyway. USA has the same vaccine mandate in force at the border to get into USA. That USA mandate has been in effect since January 22nd.
> 
> .


You haven't been down around the southern Texas area or Arizona lately have you?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> You haven't been down around the southern Texas area or Arizona lately have you?


Yep, no mandate for illegals, heard that twit psaki say in news conference the illegals weren't staying that long, so no mandated vaccines. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> Huh? You “believe” in Nuremberg 2.0 as well I’m guessing.
> And fyi I don’t do drugs.


Never heard of it…so guess again!
As for you not doing drugs…. It’s your story, tell it how you want to..😉


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Great opportunity to learn about negotiation and impasse. If you have ever watched American Pickers or Pawn Stars, you know how it works. I offer it sell at $10,000, the other guy offers to buy for $8,000. We agree to meet in the middle at $9,000. If I ask for $10,000 and the other guys says no, that's an impasse. The truckers put up three or four demands. The leaders said no. That's where we are.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> Possibly by administering an experimental vaccine without providing a thorough and updated vaccine information statement. There is also a possible violation for preventing the use of off-label drugs without cause.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


----------



## Eutychus2 (Jul 22, 2021)

fireweed farm said:


> As countries drop restrictions nearing the end of this omicron wave, I do think these truckers need to go whine somewhere else. There are people with responsibilities that actually want to go to work. Let them.





KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


It would cost less to just follow the science and restore freedom.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

KC Rock said:


> Impound the trucks both in this country and canada that are blocking.
> 
> Throw the truckers in jail until they want to take the shot. Then make
> 
> ...


Please tell me that what you posted is satire.

Because on the off chance that you are serious, your terminally naïve self deserves to never enjoy a single thing that heavy trucks haul, ever again.

Good luck subsisting on grass and tree bark, with no clothes to wear, no fuel for a vehicle, no building materials (lumber, gravel, concrete, asphalt, roofing, plumbing supplies, electrical wiring, insulation), no garbage service, no steel, no automobiles, etc. etc. etc.

FYI, truckers are the real deal. Cowboys, bikers and other social outcasts, been one of them. Don't pi*s down a driver's back and try to tell them that it's raining, or you might end up needing to have a boot surgically removed from your a*s.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

The truckers are involved in a form of civil disobedience. Their behavior is similar to that of African-Americans and war protestors during the 1960's. It is nothing new when those who enjoy the status quo will label protestors as criminal and dangerous and demand severe retribution.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Tobster said:


> The truckers are involved in a form of civil disobedience. Their behavior is similar to that of African-Americans and war protestors during the 1960's. It is nothing new when those who enjoy the status quo will label protestors as criminal and dangerous and demand severe retribution.


*Definition of civil disobedience
: *refusal to obey governmental demands or commands especially as a nonviolent and usually collective means of forcing concessions from the government
Link


The First Amendment of the Bill of Rights addresses five rights. The limits on government interference with religion, speech and the press were the result of the uniquely American experience. *The right to peaceable assembly was a needed protection to exercise the first three. *The First Amendment’s fifth right will come as a surprise to many. Only 1% of Americans even know that it exists.[1] 

The Right to Petition was central to constitutional law and politics in the early United States. It is the First Amendment’s capstone:

*“Congress shall make no law … abridging … the right of the people …

to petition the Government for a redress of grievances*.”

Link


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

ROOM ELEPHANT and IRONY: OPDF uses government resources to end challenge of a "siege" of citizen rights by individuals called government agents, each of whom is charged with defending citizens against the acts they are challenging.



painterswife said:


> Ontario Premier Doug Ford declared a state of emergency on Friday and said he'll use all government resources to end a two-week protest by Canadian truckers over Covid-19 rules. And hours later, a judge ordered protesters at the Ambassador Bridge over the U.S.-Canadian border to leave.
> 
> Ford said the trucker protest amounts to a "siege" of downtown Ottawa and the Ambassador Bridge, which connects Windsor and Detroit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

TripleD said:


> In my 50 plus years there's three types of people.
> 1. Clueless
> 2. Want to be left alone.
> 3. Need to be left alone!!! Maybe somebody can add one???


4. On the edge, should have been left alone.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

A bunch of clueless agents of the people got together and imposed partial martial law. THEY did so relying on interest conflicted agents of artificial persons we call corporations, a/k/a Big Pharma assertions to combat a virus engineered by an interest conflicted ass named Fauchi, aided by others. 

Those artificial persons did or will make TRILLIONS from shots that have injured AND killed thousands upon thousands, even as they continue to promote the LIE those for profit drugs were safe and effective. The trillions they realize from their drugs come not just from drugs promised to be safe and effective, in the course of fighting covid, but also from treatment of the injuries from them. Things like heart disease, blood clots and so on.

In the course of imposing their partial martial law, they destroyed countless businesses.

The agents responsible for destroyed lives (financially and emotional (loss of loved ones and injuries}) are NOT all wise and knowing. Rather, their wisdom comes from the magic of politics. Similarly, it is no more than smoke and mirrors used to an end.

JUST AS THEY (agents) used the power trusted to them (a fiduciary duties) to try to shut down the message of the truckers (e.g., refused jobs unless they played Russian rotulet with five chambers loaded), AND the millions of non-truckers they represent, they censored statements and reports from people whose credentials are no less or even more impressive than the ones relied on by agents not qualified to impose health related laws.

Only idiots would not have noticed not a single report promoted by _pro vaccine and shutdown agents_ cast a negative light on the for profit shots, or their so called solutions. If they did notice and it did not raise red flags, they are, at best, willfully and knowingly blind.

In the several united states and the District of Columbia, We The People have fifty-one constitutions. They exist for the simple reason agents of the people cannot be trusted.

The aforementioned constitutions contain remedies for dealing with overreaching agents. Some are extreme, like the second amendment to the U.S. Constitution, and the several state equivalents, each of which is no less important than the federal version.

Agents in D.C. and the several, united states have long been trying to remove the protections that work against them via a thousand little cuts. They know they stand in the way of untethered control. Canadian citizens, for the most part, gave up their ability to fully control their agents decades back. Now, we see they have few tools left to reign in rouge agents. Recent events show they could be drug down the same path citizens of so many other nations that lost citizens to tyrannical agents.

The truckers were using a tool to send a message. Rather than listen to that message, Canadian agents used the public trust to impose their wants (e.g., freezing accounts without due process, finding manipulative judges who think they can .

Next time, even soon, they it may be they deem Big Pharma's need more important than your life, just as agents deemed public profits more important that liberty rights, allowing government to condemn property for business that would provide more jobs and taxes (just a bit more disguised socialism).

SIDE NOTES:

(1) When InSLEEZE deemed masks mandatory via partial martial law (his proclamation citing RCW 38.08.030), I warned people it was a false hope and explained why surgeons masks, touted by many, were noting more than spit shields. In their ignorance, many chastised me, claiming they were superior to the hundreds of N95 masks I have in my shop. It took nearly a year, but, now, a few know they are little better than the plastic shields that popped up everywhere.

I was even mocked when I tried to explain bandanas were the equivalent of me pulling the filters off my three dust collectors and replacing them with a Walmart sheet, effectively converting my collectors into what is, commonly, called a dust pump, because it allows the most dangerous airborne particles to pass. Most the mockers didn't even know what MERV ratings were, and had little idea of what micron level they needed to filter common household dust mites and such.

Of course, not a single mocker apologized for their obnoxious behavior based on ignorance.

(2) People ignorant of facts and otherwise lacking qualifications to make claims about flu ignore far too many inconvenient facts. Ones like:

- the U.S. CDC stopped tracking flu cases;

- agencies charged with reporting on drug injuries and deaths no more catch every case than police catch every criminal;

- claims about the for profit drugs kept changing ("get a shot and stop covid," "get a booster and stop covid," . . . .);

- drug companies selling the for profit covid drugs were fined BILLIONS for violations of laws, and did not become saint like overnight;

- reasonable minds see it as a red flag that for profit companies were, magically, able to do in a year what they could not in decades, though it would have brought them trillions in dollars (fight the cold virus), and what they have NEVER been able to do with flu shots (e.g., guess which variant would rise up);

- . . . . 



fireweed farm said:


> These protesters are a special interest group.
> And both of you are being incredibly over dramatic and nonsensical. Ask hospital staff how they feel- they are tired, and this is terribly disrespectful to them…. Give them a break.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

No less sad than the lack of knowledge about the right to assemble in the several, united states and the District of Columbia are:

- all but a few focus only on the federal constitution, as if the other fifty do not exist, or are lesser than it, even though the tenth amendment make clear the fact they take precedent over it for state citizens;

- Too many believe rights enumerated in the constitutions are granted rights, when not a single right came out of any of the fifty-one constitutions.

- The lack of awareness the thousands of government found across the land are incapable of good or ill, except through the acts of the people's agents;

- Government agents are not leaders, they are REPRESENTATIVES;

- Government agents have a duty to represent all the people, not just the ones in their political party;

- The fifty-one constitutions exist because we cannot trust our agents to always have our best interests at heart, or to even properly represent us;

- When there is no remedy at law, We The People have the [unenumerated] liberty right to create one.

- A key difference between We The People and the thousands of governments across the land might be described as follow: We The People may do any act not proscribed by law, while government may ONLY do acts prescribed by law.





Tom Horn said:


> *Definition of civil disobedience
> : *refusal to obey governmental demands or commands especially as a nonviolent and usually collective means of forcing concessions from the government
> Link
> 
> ...


----------

